# 3 band (slot) slingshots



## Shooter-McGavin (Jun 19, 2019)

hello, I was wondering if 3 tube slingshots were actually any good. I bought a 3 tube slingshot (3 holes on each side for a tube with a bearing in it to sit) and I kind of feel like I got ripped off because, other than adding padding, I can't add flat bands. I just bought some Dankung looped (two looped bands) bands from simple-shot, one heavy and one medium (I'm using 3/8 inch steel) since it has such sharp edges, would the looped bands last anywhere as long as I need them to? Also can someone please clarify the difference between the numbers when it comes to bands/tubes? like 1048... I'm sorry if I got that wrong, my internet seems to be HORRIBLE.... Also what the sizes mean.

Just so you know, I won't hunt anything bigger than birds unless I can head-shot every time (it may be near impossible but if I get 9/10 times, I consider that qualified.)

Thank you for reading this and any replies. Please let me know if you need any info, sorry but FPS is impossible for me to measure.


----------



## Shooter-McGavin (Jun 19, 2019)

This is my slingshot.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Since you are worried about the sharp edges; maybe look into gypsy tabs.

They can be made from leather strips and attached with some machine screws. Paracord is probably another option.

Here is a link to a site showing a lot of the ways of attaching bands.

Also, just search the forum here for gypsy tabs and you'll find lots of great info and examples.

The good thing about this option is you can attach tubes or flat bands.

The tube numbering refers to outer and inner diameters of the tubing in mm: https://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## Shooter-McGavin (Jun 19, 2019)

@cpu_melt_down Thank you for the response, that is extremely helpful!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Just use the middle band holes. Slipping a BB into tubes is actually quite easy - its probably the way to go considering its designed around tubes.

But like CPU-M-D says - gypsy tabs - could possibly even get away with some sort of paracord approach.


----------



## Shooter-McGavin (Jun 19, 2019)

@mattwalt Thanks, Yeah I know it is, I had lost a bb somehow so I had to take one from a screwed tube and it surprised me how easily it went in and moved through it. Considering I'm getting looped bands today I'll probably try to find some paracord because even though it's made for tubes, It seems like looped bands would get compromised quickly because of these edges, I figured with loops I would have to put one side on the top and bottom holes and the other the same but like I said lol edges. So paracord is the winner *clap track* Thank you!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Don’t know anything about tubes but I know you’re in for a TON of fun. Enjoy the addiction!!


----------



## Shooter-McGavin (Jun 19, 2019)

@IboJoe Thanks! I already am!!!  It really is addicting.


----------

